# Bought 1st new glock



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, After shooting a Sig 220 Combat only, I decided to get a smaller framed carry gun and bought a Glock 27 today. It feels great to hold, balances well with a full mag. Can't wait to get to the range. Never shot a glock before.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on the new Glock. Let us know how it shoots for you. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

And the journey to the Dark Side commences...:mrgreen:


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

well, after stripping it and just handling it for a while, It certainly is not a Sig, but it's not a POS either. Should be shooting it on Friday eve.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

220combat said:


> It certainly is not a Sig,


Certainly not. It has a lower bore axis and a shorter trigger reset, so it's better. :mrgreen:


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

The compact Glocks just don't suit my hand. I bought a Glock 20 last week, my first Glock, and I love it. Full sized, but lightweight. 15 + 1 round of 10mm is a whale of a lot of power to have in one's hand, and the recoil is really manageable, even for someone who isn't king-sized. One of those "medium" guys.

I'd consider a compact Glock in 40 or 45 if the trigger to palm geometry was different. For now I'll settle for my Taurus PT145 or 650 snubby when I need a CC gun. A lot of talk here has me thinking a 9mm in a carry piece might be a good choice, though. This 45 and 10mm ammo sure doesn't encourage one to practice a lot! And 38 to use for practice in the 357 mag snubby seems to be getting scarce and more expensive. Who woulda thought?


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on your Glock!! :smt023


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

I've shot a glock once. I loved it and am getting one soon


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*congrats*

220combat: Sir; congrats on finding something that fits:smt033
NOW ya gotta feed that thing:smt023
Do a follow up with your experiences


----------

